# Early Openings



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Ahh, casting into open water again! My family and I went to try out the soft water on Saturday and brought some big minnows along.

We did a better job than usual of leaving early and, as a result, were the first to arrive at "our spot". Along the way, we saw a good sized herd of elk from the road.










Zooming in a bit, we can see the bulls:










Getting us rigged up, I got Sonia's ready first and she made the first cast of the day. As I was tying on my hook, she had already gotten a take and line was jumping from her reel, bale open. She timed her hookset well and I started rolling in HD:






What a pig! A great catch for Mrs. LOAH, her biggest fish to date.



















As awesome as that fish was, it was the only noteworthy catch of the day. A small tiger trout finally saved me from a skunk, but I had to put a lot of work in before that happened.










The heavy, sustained wind made doing anything difficult. It almost pushed me into the drink a few times!

Despite the slow fishing, it was a treat to cast again, the weather was pretty nice (minus the wind), and my wife caught a new personal record. It was a great day for all of us.

Happy Fishing, Humans.


----------



## robiland (Jan 20, 2008)

Where was this at, or is this a secret spot?


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Totally AWESOME CATCH Mrs LOAH!!! Congrats on a personal best...So is there going to be the soft water 'game-on' sequel?...sure hope so...I'm thinking you know who we'll be rooting for in the LOAH family as catch of the year. Thanks for the video, Elk pics and the Mrs. action video and still shots...so 'game-on' and Mrs...we're rooting for you...get out there and show the Mr how it's done...all the best come the upcoming softwater. Thanks so much for sharing a Mrs LOAH personal best...Wahooooooooooo ROCK ON... 
:O||: -()/- -()/- -*|*- -*|*- *(())* *(())*


----------



## wyoguy (Mar 4, 2010)

Thats a great Tiger Mrs. Loah! Way to show the 'ole man how it's done!


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Very nice!
Got to love big Tigers.


----------



## #18Fan (Jan 3, 2012)

Where was ya again now exactly? Ha jk. That is a pig! Way nice.


----------



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

Beautiful, beautiful report. Was it in Utah? Love, love the elk pics. Just curious,


> My family and I went to try out the soft water on Saturday and brought some big minnows along."


 What kind of minnows? Sure need the help in catching the beautiful fish ya get,


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Leaky said:


> What kind of minnows?


Big redsides from Sportsman's Warehouse. Sometimes I time my visits right and get the ones I'm looking for. 5-6" is a good size.

______

As far as where, I'm sorry, but that was left out for a reason. It's not even much of a secret, but it doesn't need any more publicity.


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

It looks like a you had a great time thanks for the report and photos. 8)


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

She learned from the best!


----------



## jer (Jan 16, 2012)

If that's where I think it is then I had some love there a couple weeks ago. That Tiger is a beast!! VERY NICE


----------



## brfisherman17 (Jan 21, 2011)

Those trout are BEASTS! Nice job.


----------



## blueboy22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice catch, I'm happy for her. Better than any thing Ive caught in Utah.


----------



## Jed (Feb 25, 2009)

Congrats to the missus on an excellent catch!   :shock: 8)


----------



## skeet4l (Sep 11, 2007)

That's a Beaut......


----------



## 1BandMan (Nov 2, 2007)

I drove by there today. 9 boats, 11 pontoon boats and a small army surrounding the lake at noon. Combat fishing at it's best.


----------



## salmotrutta81 (Jun 24, 2008)

WOW...nice fish. Congrats. On another note, I always enjoy watching the elk.


----------



## Jed (Feb 25, 2009)

Scofield? :O•-:


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

Jed said:


> Scofield? :O•-:


Hahahahahaha. 24" of ice at Scofield.


----------



## drsx (Sep 8, 2010)

Lovin it. Thanks for the post. The elk pic is makin me hingry


----------



## Jed (Feb 25, 2009)

Did ya keep that big tiger? Looks like he could feed your whole family.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Yes, we kept it. It provided great fillets that night.


----------

